# ترنيمة ( إرحمنا ) للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس 
إله واحد 
أميـــــــــــن*

*ترنيمة ( إرحمنا )
للمرنمة ( فيفيان السودانية )*





*كلمات الترنيمة *

*إرحمنا إرحمنا أرحمنا ..يا الله الاب ياضابط الكل
يارب أرحم

صلحنا يارب وعدلنا و أعبر لنفوسنا وعدى لنا
ونادى لنا ونور قناديلنا يا إلهنا بنستنجد بيك


**إرحمنا إرحمنا أرحمنا ..يا الله مخلصنا
يارب أرحم

إغفر لينا واستحملنا وإعدلنا لو عنك ملنا
ياللى مكنتش لحظة هاملنا احنا بنرمى حمولنا عليك

**إرحمنا إرحمنا أرحمنا ..يا الله ثم إرحمنا
يارب أرحم

وسامحنا على سوء النية فى المحنة حاوطنا بحنية
ونواحنا خليه اغنية بيض توبنا توبنا اليك

*



 
​ 



*+Bent El3dra+*​​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

> ​



*شكرا للترنيمه 
ترنمه جميله وهاديه
تم التحميل
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الترنيمه يا بنت العدرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للترنيمه
> ترنمه جميله وهاديه
> تم التحميل
> كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*​


*ميرسى يا استاذ نهيسى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
مبسوطة انها عجبتك 
ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على الترنيمه يا بنت العدرا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى كوكو لمرورك
ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي بنت العدرا

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## tena.barbie (2 مارس 2011)

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي بنت العدرا
> 
> وجار التحميل​*


*نورتنى ياميكى 
يارب تعجبك 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير


*نورتى يا تينا
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 مارس 2011)

ThnX Alot  God Bless U​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

hokka_2020 قال:


> ThnX Alot  God Bless U​


*نورتى يا حبيبتى 
ربنا معاكى 
*​


----------



## naro_lovely (5 مارس 2011)

*7lwa aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مارس 2011)

naro_lovely قال:


> *7lwa aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*​


*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
ربنا معاكى
*​


----------

